# Please pray for my nephew Charles



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

He is talking of suicide today. Please pray that that ole lying devil will get out of his head. Pray that his depression will dissipate. 

Just Wednesday night, he rededicated his life to the Lord. So this is spiritual warfare, but in the NAME OF JESUS we are not claiming this. Thank you all, for praying. 

Gracious Heavenly Father, ABBA Father,DearLord, I believe that YOU will give Charlie peace today, and please restore him to his right mind, In Jesus Name, AMEN


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Laura,

If he is *talking* about it, it's already been on his mind for a while. Be SURE his family gets him to a professional ASAP. This young man needs help *RIGHT NOW*! Trust me on this - *If he's talking about it, he's asking for help.* We can pray as he receives the help he needs.

Heavenly Father,

I pray for Laura and Tom's nephew Charles. Let your Spirit be a wall of fire around him to protect him from the deceiver. I rebuke Satan in the name of Jesus, and by the blood of Jesus I command that all demonic activities regarding this young man cease at once.

Lord, speak peace and comfort to Charles. Calm his spirit, remove his anxieties. Let the chemical balance in his brain be restored quickly, and let all thoughts of suicide or harming himself in any way be removed.

Touch Charles, Lord Jesus, and make him whole again. In the name and the power and the blood of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Laura, my prayers are on the way.

Mrs. B, thanks for such a powerful prayer that we can pray on Charles' behalf.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Yes. What Mrs. B said. There is an old rule-of-thumb somewhere about never taking comments like that lightly. He needs help now! Take Care, CF?


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

Father I rebuke the powers of Satan standing for Charles asking in Jesus' mighty Name and claim his healing along with all those on this site who are believers in Your omnipotence. Thank you Father.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Heavenly Father, I am in agreement with all the prayers said.

I ask you to watch over and protect Charlie.

In Jesus Name!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your nephew Laura, I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Praise report*

Heres the good news. He hung out with us this weekend and his ears were filled with THE LORD. Last night he went with us to this church in Cleveland where a friend of our (younger man)(David Crowsen) is now the preacher (Bethany Assy of God). He went to the alter, we ended up praying over him for any demonic spirits to get out of his mind and body. And let me tell you, THE HOLY GHOST showed up. He received freedom, we prayed for it to be eternal. As of this morning, he is continuing to praise God. And is still in the spirit. I SAY this is A HUGE PRAISE REPORT. He liked the church, and says he going Wednesday and Sunday.
As the Lord would have it, they just started a adult careers Sunday School. For twenty to thirty year olds. There is a teacher from his district. And he is a teacher in Cleveland, so I feel that the Lord is placing Charles where he can grow and is geographically convenient. Me and Tom and family are praying and believing that ALL he needs is Jesus, HALLELUJAH Thank you Lord for setting him free.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Laura,

I'm so glad to hear the hand of God is upon him and leading his life. Praise God!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

Great news. I'm praying that he will have a full understanding and his life will be full of victory.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That's great news LUV2FISH.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


PSALM 107:2 NKJ
2 Let the redeemed of the Lord say so, Whom He has redeemed
from the hand of the enemy,


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Update Praise Report*

He is still doing really awesome. God is working. He had a marvelous day yesterday and said he slept so great last night. Oh the LOrd and HIS sweetness, and mercy. Thank you Father.

I got (actually the Lord provided) Charlie a electric guitar off this board yesterday as a surprise salvation gift , so he can get into praise and worship at his new church. So lets pray that he gets picking for Jesus. AMEN


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Now that is the kind of stuff God does!

I have been having a bad day and hearing that news just made it better!!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

That is great news Laura! I will continue to keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Wonderful news!


----------

